# Re instalacion de paquetes y dependencias

## morpheus747

He estado hace muchos dias intentando instalar KDE de todas las formas posibles pero no me funciona

todo el tiempo hay uno u otro error al compilar algunos paquetes

estoy intereado en algun comando de emerge que me permita re instalar los paquetes que estan instalados

y a la vez que re instale las dependencias necesarias si es que existen.

alguna idea? saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge -e paquete

instala el paquete y todas sus dependencias.

-e hace de cuenta que no tenes nada instalado y compila todo lo necesario para que arranque el paquete.

emerge -e system recompila solo el sistema

emerge -e world recompila todo el sistema y lo instalado por sobre el

----------

